# AOS awards at CNYOS Show



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2010)

judging was held yesterday at the cnyos show in baldwinsville, ny. quite a few plants were pulled for potential aos judging, including a basket of 12 paph superbiens from the same grex! two plants received aos awards. there was one paph hybrid that would have received a nice flower quality award, but the edges of the flower had brown spots. another paph was being checked out for a possible award, but upon closer observation it was noticed that the staminode had turned brown and shriveled up! next year...

there weren't as many flowers at the show this year, since one club didn't send a display. nobody had flowers except for one member, and he was out of town on a business trip. when people went to the place they were told the flowering plants would be, they didn't find any flowering plants! ... the pigments in the flowers must have been created with invisible ink.... because of the early summer and warm temps, lots of plants have either already flowered or haven't flowered yet. we also didn't have a display table/sales area by Kim of Kim's Orchid Supplies since she is working overtime to pay for her son to attend college and couldn't make the show - we missed her!






cycnoches cooperi (female flower) - received a JC/AOS. .. means the judges really liked it, but didn't think it was deserving of a flower quality award. the color of these flowers was much darker and richer than seen in the previously awarded cooperi's with female flowers. plants in the genus cycnoches can have either or both male and female flowers. this plant had all female flowers. there was another plant of cooperi that had many male flowers, but it wasn't considered for aos judging. this flower was very difficult to photograph because it was so dark and glossy; i had to use a circular polarizer and avoid direct light because there was so much light reflected from the flowers. I believe the flower image is actually a little lighter than the flower itself, but it is difficult to get a good balance of light and saturation for a full, darkly-colored flower





this paph hybrid received an am of 80 pts. the cross hasn't been registered yet, so the award is pending until it is named and registered with the RHS. I'll post the cross info and all a bit later. I think this plant was in the Marlow Orchids display and has had the clonal name 'Marlow Orchids' placed on it

cross is Paphiopedilum Hilo Jewel x Hsinying Citron
natural spread is 13.5 x 11.4 cm
dorsal sepal 7.4 x 6.5 cm
petal 2.3 x 7.5
lateral sepal 2.4 x 5.0
pouch 3.9 x 8.1 cm


i'll be taking individual flower pictures at the show this afternoon, and uploading them to our show pictures website soon. if you would like to see pictures from previous years' shows you can find them here http://cnyos.org/showpics/ . the same link will soon have pictures from this years' show


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 3, 2010)

Both are gorgeous, it seem a long time since someone posted a maudiae type award


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 3, 2010)

Exceptional!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! Sounds like a lot of drama. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jorch (Oct 3, 2010)

First time I've seen a cooperi with female flowers! Such great color, thanks for the tips on how to photograph dark and glossy flowers!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 3, 2010)

Two very beautiful flowers. Really glad I could see them. Thanks!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 3, 2010)

Very nice..  I'm more partial to the Maudiae..  Love the little bumps/zits on the petals...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2010)

The cooperi is amazingly dark. Is it normal for Cycs to have so few female flowers?


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> The cooperi is amazingly dark. Is it normal for Cycs to have so few female flowers?



well, i'm definitely no authority, but the awards pics in the judges' version of aq plus that showed any female flowers didn't show very many. one plant had two or three female flowers and a bunch of male ones


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2010)

I wondered because my Cyc. Tawny bloomed with one female flower this year. In the past, it's had several male flowers on a spike.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> The cooperi is amazingly dark. Is it normal for Cycs to have so few female flowers?



Yeah, IMO it's pretty typical for Cycnoches to bloom with many males flowers (cooperi, usually about a dozen) and few females (cooperi, one to three).


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2010)

I like that Cycnoches a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## hardy (Oct 4, 2010)

My heart goes to the green maudiae! Such a graceful bloom! :smitten:


----------



## e-spice (Oct 4, 2010)

Cooperi is one of my favorite orchid species. Thanks for posting the photos!

e-spice


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2010)

Great photos Charles, as always.


----------

